# Dauntsey Lock Cottage



## Snips86x (May 9, 2011)

OK, So I have been driving past this place for a number of years and never had the time to stop and have a wander. A couple of months ago I stopped for a reccie but 10-15 mins was nothing. So on a very windy saturday, I arrange with my brother to go and have a little ganders around this fantastic looking cottage. Unfortunatley I was not able to obtain any history of this place as the pub was shut and the only farmer who was working happened to be behind a gate with the warning "TOXIC GAS". As I'm not one for disobeying signage, I decided to leave him be. After a brief encouter with some vegitation and a broken window, we started our tour. I know this building is small, but I fell in love with the place. Enjoy!




img_3148 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3084 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3085 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3089 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3092 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3093 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3094 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3096 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3097 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3098 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3100 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3101 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3104 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3099 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3105 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3106 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3107 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3109 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3108 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3112 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3113 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3120 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3124 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3125 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3127 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3129 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3133 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3136 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3138 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_3144 by Demolished_86, on Flickr

Thanks for taking the time to view my post


----------



## Badoosh (May 9, 2011)

Nice find, like this a lot. Some lovely original features left, let's hope it doesn't get trashed!


----------



## RichardH (May 9, 2011)

Oh my. A house like this doesn't deserve to be unoccupied.


----------



## Snips86x (May 9, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> Nice find, like this a lot. Some lovely original features left, let's hope it doesn't get trashed!



We spent a good 2 hours walking around and the only signs of vandalish was a magazine in the burner. It looked like some chavs had attempted to set it on fire and failed miserably. Seems they attempted this with a magazine which was found onsite so it would have been damp. I wish I had the money to buy and renovate this place, it's simply beautiful and in a stunning rural setting too.


----------



## The Archivist (May 9, 2011)

A fine house well captured. Sad to see it lying empty like this.


----------



## alex76 (May 9, 2011)

Nice find mate and such a lovely little house and some nice shots to bud


----------



## Snips86x (May 9, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Oh my. A house like this doesn't deserve to be unoccupied.



I wish I was able to do something about it


----------



## the|td4 (May 10, 2011)

I love the old pipe stand, save it from destruction if you can please!

Lovely old place this, I hope someone buys it and loves it again soon!


----------



## smiler (May 10, 2011)

It’s easy to see why you fell for this lovely old place, I have and that’s only from the pics, I agree it deserves to be saved. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## krisan (May 10, 2011)

what a beautiful place! nice find


----------



## scribble (May 10, 2011)

Some very poignant pictures, especially the suitcase of kiddies' books. Lovely old fireplaces too, particularly the one with the oven or warming cupboard.


----------



## soranman (May 10, 2011)

Wonder if someone is keeping an eye on this place, going by the bucket on the wardrobe in pic 3107, and the recent looking leccy board sticker?


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2011)

anpanman said:


> ...I was not able to obtain any history of this place as the pub was shut...



LOL! I'll have to try that one. 

Fabulous find, Anpanman. Lovely place.


----------



## bonniemcprice (May 14, 2011)

i love this place


----------



## sheep2405 (May 14, 2011)

Is this daunstey lock, the same one in wiltshire next to the old canal, just of the M4?


----------



## Snips86x (May 14, 2011)

sheep2405 said:


> Is this daunstey lock, the same one in wiltshire next to the old canal, just of the M4?



It most certainly is!


----------



## groundunder (May 17, 2011)

wow ! i've been past that on my way to the car booty,and just thought it was a little 'run down'.had no idea it was unoccupied! thanks for sharing


----------



## oldbloke (May 17, 2011)

*Family Ties............Kinda!!!*

In 1881 David SKULL lived here. My Wife is (wait for it)............his Cousins Wifes Cousins Grandfathers Wifes Grandfathers Grandaughter.

Just for info, David died in December 1887 due to an accident involving a Wagon and Horses.


----------



## klempner69 (May 17, 2011)

Mr Skull lived to damn good age only to die in an accident.


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

groundunder said:


> wow ! i've been past that on my way to the car booty,and just thought it was a little 'run down'.had no idea it was unoccupied! thanks for sharing



I have noticed that car boot gets very busy. Its worth a look if you get some spare mins. Another Wiltsarian! HELLO! *waves*



oldbloke said:


> In 1881 David SKULL lived here. My Wife is (wait for it)............his Cousins Wifes Cousins Grandfathers Wifes Grandfathers Grandaughter.
> 
> Just for info, David died in December 1887 due to an accident involving a Wagon and Horses.



Thats a shame. Any idea if its still in the family. You may be the only remaining relatives and the place may be yours


----------



## oldbloke (May 18, 2011)

Not mine (well hers), this would have been a "tied house". It went with the job as most workers places did then. As soon as he died his Wife and Kids would have been given Notice to Quit. As far as we know Reletives still live in that area. They are distant rellies and not know to us.

Good luck to *all* in your hunt for _“All things old and beautiful, All buildings Great and Small.”_


----------

